# Zilla 1233 HEPI and 1231 Error



## sifawangiaEV (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi,

I'm having some trouble trying to simulate my car starting with my Z2K controller. I have everything wired up to the hairball---chassis GND, SLI 14V+, key, start, main contactor, and all of the HEPI inputs. I'm using a push button for starting the car and on the second push (normal car running), I get this error code:








1233 - Hall Effect Pedal Input invalid
The signals for all of the 6 wires coming from the 2012 toyota prius C pedal read:
HEPI 1: 5.01 V
HEPI 3: 4.92 V
HEPI 4: 5.00 V
HEPI 6: 0.0 V 
Signal GND: 0.0 V
Chassis GND: 0.0V
I've followed diagrams for the wiring of this pedal and even bought a new pedal (toyota prius 2008) and got the same results. My only other guess would be the most recent error in the special menu in the picture above where it says that the most recent error is 1231 - Propulsion pack open, no contactor drop, and controller is not responding. I hooked up an 8-pin straight through cable from the hairball to the controller but still got the same error code. Does anyone know what the pinout for these data connection cables are?

Note: when I received the controller, it was dropped on the porch by a UPS worker and had some physical damage. Nothing seemed wrong on the inside so I think it should be ok.

But I don't think the damaged controller should have any effect on the hairball being able to simulate the car running with the contractor click, because at this moment the contactor won't click and the precharge isn't starting, and the "Main contactor off" light isn't even on...anyone have any ideas what's going on? anything is appreciated.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

I think I'm having the same issue but havent been able to connect to the zilla to see any error codes yet


----------

